# WIFI Hotspot



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I know from time to time, people have been looking for an alternative internet access provider. I recently signed up (month to month) with Millenicom. I needed something I could use when traveling.

I've just tested it a little, but it seems good enough that I might cancel my internet cable and just go with the wifi hotspot. I checked my data usage on cable and it is a little more than the amount I get with Millenicom (24 vs 20 gb/month). This is data only, not voice, unless you use skype or some other voice over ip solution.

Millenicom resells services, so in my area that is Verizon. So I get Verizon carrier but at a much lower cost and with no contract. I think in other areas of the country they resell different carriers.

It is more expensive than cable company, but it gives me connectivity all over the country. I took it with me up in the mountains last week and it worked fine.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

How many Gs for what price???...We are moving to an area that has DSL but too many customers at the time...might be a year or longer befire they upgrade.....thanks


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

MissKitty said:


> How many Gs for what price???...We are moving to an area that has DSL but too many customers at the time...might be a year or longer befire they upgrade.....thanks


4g if available. I will post a link later to the blog where I learned about Millenicom. It has pricing and technical info. Something seems to have corrupted the web site, so I will post after it gets fixed.

ETA: Web site fixed.



> The âHotspot Planâ costs $69.99/month, and unlike the plan prices quoted by the big carriers, this price includes all fees & taxes, and there is NO contract.
> 
> This plan includes 20GB/month of data on the Verizonâs entire network â including their massive LTE/4G coverage. Per gigabyte, itâs a deal you just canât beat unless you have one of those coveted âtruly unlimited dataâ grandfathered Verizon plans.
> 
> Though there is no contract, a device purchase is required, as is an activation fee and shipping costs. Currently youâll pay $99.99 for the MiFi hotspot device, $49.99 for activation, $15 shipping plus a pro-rated monthly service fee until the next billing period to get started.


From http://www.technomadia.com/2014/01/the-millenicom-verizon-hotspot-plan-survival-guide/


----------

